# Bcv 1 Br



## SDKath (Mar 22, 2008)

We just reserved for October a 1BR at the Beach club.  It was going to be me and DH and my 2 kids going (8 and 2).  Well, now Grandma would like to come too.  We can put little DD in a crib still and have the adults sleep in the beds and pullout but is this against Disney rules?  I think it says 4 is the occupancy plus 1 baby but I would not call my toddler a baby.

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## disneydor (Mar 23, 2008)

They consider a baby anyone under 3.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 23, 2008)

The scenerio you describe will be fine under Disney occupation rules. 

The downside to me with 5 people is a) privacy and b) only one bathroom. But space and toilet situations aside, its all good!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent, thank you.  She'll only be a "baby" for a bit longer.


----------

